# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  دانلود کامپوننت های نایاب

## mmssoft

در این تاپیک می خوام براتون نایاب ترین کامپوننت هایی رو که تا حالا دیدین بذارم.

*اولین کامپوننت :* 

نام : *Virtual GPS*
نسخه : *1.36
*توضیحات : کامپوننتی حرفه ای برای برنامه نویسی GPS - محصول شرکت Zil Soft
حجم : 856 کیلوبایت
لوگو یا تصویر : 



*دانلود کنید*

----------


## mmssoft

*دومین کامپوننت :* 

نام : *GPSToolsSDK*
نسخه : *2.3.1
*توضیحات : کامپوننتی حرفه ای و پیشرفته برای برنامه نویسی GPS  - محصول شرکت Franson
حجم : 15.3 مگابایت
لوگو یا تصاویر : 





*دانلود کنید*

----------


## mmssoft

*سومین کامپوننت :* 

نام : *ActiveXperts SMS and MMS Toolkit*
نسخه : *5.2
*توضیحات : کامپوننتی پیشرفته برای مدیریت پیام های MMS و SMS - محصول شرکت Activex Perts
حجم : 8.5 مگابایت
لوگو یا تصاویر : 

----------

*دانلود کنید*

----------


## mmssoft

*چهارمین کامپوننت :* 

نام : *Bluetooth Framework VCL*
نسخه : *5.2.2
*توضیحات : کامپوننتی پیشرفته برای مدیریت بلوتوث - محصول شرکت Activex Perts
حجم : 1.33 مگابایت
لوگو یا تصاویر : 



*دانلود کنید*

----------


## mmssoft

*پنجمین کامپوننت :* 

نام : *Easy Query.NET*
نسخه : *1.8.0
*توضیحات : --
حجم : 2.44 مگابایت
لوگو یا تصاویر : 

---------------

*دانلود کنید*

----------


## mmssoft

*ششمین کامپوننت :* 

نام : *HTTP Image Upload ActiveX Control* 
نسخه : *5.0.0.6
*توضیحات : ------
حجم : 3.79 مگابایت
لوگو یا تصویر : 



*دانلود کنید*

----------


## mmssoft

*هفتمین کامپوننت :* 

نام : *ActiveX Download Control*
نسخه : *3.02
*توضیحات : -----
حجم : 3.35 مگابایت
لوگو یا تصویر : 



*دانلود کنید*

----------


## mmssoft

*هشتمین کامپوننت :* 

نام : *3D Active Button Magic*
نسخه : *8.1
*توضیحات : -----
حجم : 7.9 مگابایت
لوگو یا تصویر : 



*دانلود کنید*

----------


## mmssoft

دوستان مایلید باز هم از این جور کامپوننت ها براتون تدارک ببینم.

----------


## alih110

کامپوننت های جالب و خوبی هست ادامه بدید ولی کامپوننت هایی با حجم کمتر اگر باشه بهتره .

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

خب اينها كه همه دمو هستند

----------


## mirparsa

آره اقا اگه این کارو بکنی خیلی خوب میشه :لبخند:

----------


## sh2007

آقا حامد اگه دمو نبودن خوب بود البته من دانلود نكردم(سرعت پايين) ولي اگه دمو نيستن و رايگان مي باشند بگين تا ما هم دانلود كنيم

----------


## یوسف کوچولو

کامپوننت های در مورد gps خیلی برام جالبه 
 :تشویق:

----------


## hhaghreza

با سالم دوست گرامي ، موضوع كامپوننت بسيار عالي است ولي ايا كامپوننت هاي بالا داراي سريال يا كراك نيستند بعضي كامپوننت ها فقط نمايشي هستند و كار نمي كنند ايا انهايي كه مي بينيم نمايشي هستند؟ اگر ممكن است كامپوننتي ارائه كنيد كه فايل هاي word را در 2003 يا 2007  تبديل به pdf يا jpg  نمايد خصوصا  image     
                                                                                           با تشكر زياد از كارخوبي كه مي كنيد

----------


## ehsanocx

دوست من این کامپونت gps  هایی که گذاشتی تریال هستند که توی کامپونت های ویژوال بیسیک نمیان که :(

----------


## AmirHarirbafan

با سلام
از دوستان تقاضا دارم که اگه کامپوننت Wireless communications library  ورژن 6.8 را کرک شده داره به من هم بده لطفا

----------


## رها

دوستان توجه داشته باشند فعالیتهای warez در این سایت ممنوعه اگر به هرکدام از کامپوننتهای معرفی شده نیاز دارید بهتره خودتون با جستجو در اینترنت پیدا کنید در هر صورت در صورت قرار دادن کامپوننتهای که شامل قانون کپی رایت می شوند اون پست توسط مدیران سایت حذف خواهد شد.

----------

